# alfa romeo conversion



## alex156jtd (Sep 11, 2014)

here some pics of the car


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

your goals r unrealistic


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What kind of mileage are you getting with the Diesel? That may be your best bet. Maybe biodiesel. You want fast and far and removing your current diesel with a weenie twin cylinder attached to a generator most likely will not be even close enough to run your vehicle as a range extender. If you do go EV and you have a manual transmission you should go with a clutch. You can shift without one but its slow and a pain in the ass. If you need to shift fast you can't if you take out the clutch. If you want power you will need a hefty AC motor setup and have a good 260 plus voltage range and a decent sized battery pack. It will be very expensive even for a short range EV. Get a large battery pack of at least 42kWh or larger for decent range. 

Nice car but you will need a serious budget.


----------



## alex156jtd (Sep 11, 2014)

thanks for the replys , my range now is 550 miles on 65l of diesel.
i wanted to keep the clutch but all the conversions i found on youtube was without clutch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i4AK2LKygQ
this is the range extender which i was thinking about.
they have a 30kw engine now and they will have one 40 kw later...
i dont know what this mean , i have no idea what kind of power the dc motor need 
i just started to learn this stuff , hoping that this forum will help me big time to figure out most of my questions.
if i want lead acid batteries how meny of them i gonna need ?
how much are the lithium ion bateries?
curently i spend £4000-4500 a year on fuel....
how much roughly a conversion????
what if i want just similar power to what i have now, can i get a decent range?
did anyone made a range extended ev on here???
any though is wellcome


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Fellow UK EVer,

If you were to forget the range extender and just price up the electric power-train components minus the battery you'll probably be at just under £10,000 to reach our goals.

Take a look at HPEVSs (AC) and kostov motors and evnetics (DC)

Add in a smallish battery pack. I'd say around 16KWH to give you around 30 miles electric range (£4,000) and the REX (£5k?) and you'll probably want to budget £15-£20,000

Where abouts in the UK are you?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't get rid of the clutch. My DIY EV originally did not have a clutch. It took forever to shift, because you have to line up the motor RPM yourself.

I recently converted it to a clutch. It now shifts just like it did with the ICE engine. I will never build another EV without a clutch.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

twright said:


> Don't get rid of the clutch. My DIY EV originally did not have a clutch. It took forever to shift, because you have to line up the motor RPM yourself.
> 
> I recently converted it to a clutch. It now shifts just like it did with the ICE engine. I will never build another EV without a clutch.


+1

Although it is possible to shift without it is much slower.

Not to mention if you miss the change it can take quite some time to correct.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

alex156jtd said:


> this is the range extender which i was thinking about.
> they have a 30kw engine now and they will have one 40 kw later...
> i dont know what this mean , i have no idea what kind of power the dc motor need


It takes the same power with an electric motor to go fast as it does an ICE. Power is power. Air drag goes up as the square of velocity and is very dependent on vehicle shape and size. You can almost neglect it at speeds below 45 mph. At speeds over 100mph it is everything.

30kw (40 hp) would probably get you to somewhere between 60 and 70 mph on level ground eventually. 40kw (54 hp) might get you to between 70 and 80 mph. Look at the current top speed of your car with different motor combos. Compute the kw via the formula HP*746/1000 to get some idea of what it will take to go that fast. The top speed is limited by HP. I would guess that it will take at least 4 of those 40kw generators to hold 150 mph.

Everything you want is possible but not all at the same time. You could make a vehicle that can go 150 mph but at that speed the range will be quite short. The same is true of ICE cars. They drink fuel like crazy at those speeds. I have 400 lbs of batteries in my car. This will take me 80 miles if I drive very carefully. That 400 lbs of batteries is the equivalent energy of about 1/2 gallon of gasoline. Typically I get more like 50 miles of range on that 1/2 gal of equivalent energy. I would probably get less than 10 miles at 110 mph which is my estimated top speed and this will be at 120kw which is my battery limit.

Best Wishes!


----------

